# Dschungelkönig 2012 ist... Brigitte Nielsen!



## Stefan102 (29 Jan. 2012)

​
*6 Tage Regen, Ekel, Hunger und Stress haben sich ausgezahlt:* Nach den anstrengenden Tagen in Australiens grüner Hölle steht er fest: Der Dschungelkönig 2012 - oder genau genommen die Dschungelkönigin - ist Brigitte Nielsen (48)!

In den letzten Minuten wurde es dann nochmal ganz spannend, denn Dirk Bach (50) und Sonja Zietlow (43) mussten den verbleibenden Mädels Kim (19) und Brigitte verkünden, wer nun aus dem Camp ausziehen muss und wer sich nach all den Strapazen nun auf den wohlverdienten Thron freuen darf. Als Brigitte dann schließlich ihren Namen hörte, ging das Geschrei los und Kim freute sich trotz zweitem Platz für ihre neue Freundin!

Auch ihr habt richtig getippt, denn in unserem Voting meinten über die Hälfte der Leser, dass die Dänin heute Abend das Rennen machen würde. Die strahlende Gewinnerin muss nun den ersten Schock verdauen, aber gleich heißt es dann wohl erstmals: Was geht los da RAUS?
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## MarkyMark (29 Jan. 2012)

Naja, sooo überraschend war das ja nicht, nachdem die ersten Gerüchte vor gut 1 Woche die Runde machten, in welcher Reihenfolge es ausgehen wird. Ähnlich unehrlich wie The Voice und Baku ...


----------

